# Electric toilet?



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Excuse me for sounding ignorant, but I have never seen nor installed an electric toilet. This toilet I saw had a 110 volt plug coming out the tank to a wall plug. Is this a power flush or something? The only other power assist flush toilets were the ones that had an air bladder in the tank.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes it is a power assist, I replaced a fillvalve in one the other day, A koher toilet.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Ron, I thought maybe it was a heater or something to keep the condensation down.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No, the first time I heard it was electric, i though to myself, ok they gone to far with capital punishment. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ha ha, maybe a mild shock for stinking up the place!


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

How about a picture or make/model?

The only electric hook-ups I have seen or heard are these:

1) Powered bidet seat. Has seat heater, water heater for the sprayer, fan to recirculate foul odors through charcoal filter.

2) Macerator.


Is there a toilet which somehow uses Mr. Edison to help flush the "stuff"?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

This is the one I saw, a Kohler


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That's the one I worked on.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought to flush it, but got busy doing other things. Are they better than the air assist ones?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, thats something I have never even heard of until today!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That's hard to say USP, only had to work on one of them, it has a push button on the side, there is a time delay after each push of the button, the full valve was about $65, if the fluidmaster was a little shorter it might have worked in it, I ordered the valve and took one week ground shipping.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I've installed some as long as 8 or 10 years back.Another one is the user-friendly which has batteries and a sensor inside the tank.It won't flush until you put the seat down.
It wouldn't be good for my home as I have a septic system and we don't flush after urinating each time as this system already 25 years old.Glad I own land,I don't have to run in the house all the time since I drink a lot of water.:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

threaderman said:


> I've installed some as long as 8 or 10 years back.Another one is the user-friendly which has batteries and a sensor inside the tank.It won't flush until you put the seat down.
> It wouldn't be good for my home as I have a septic system and we don't flush after urinating each time as this system already 25 years old.Glad I own land,I don't have to run in the house all the time since I drink a lot of water.:laughing:


I have 15 acres here in VA, so you know what they say, when you are a man, the world is your toilet:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We set one in a supply house in town. They are real nice. Heated seats and the whole 9 yards.


----------

